
Covid-19 Dashboard - statictype
https://lucyinthesky.io/heal/
======
statictype
We built this (in React) as a first step towards providing more information
and tools to help people.

Dashboard code available here:

[https://github.com/lucy-platform/heal](https://github.com/lucy-platform/heal)

